# Gwen gave birth!



## Rats of Camelot (Dec 6, 2011)

Gwen gave birth today! (12/13/2011) She had 6 little babies. As soon as my brothers told me, I had them put Arthur in a separate cage. I've been working with her for a few weeks now with her being in her cage alone. She used to really freak, but she seems much better now…. My brother keeps asking me what he should do since I know the most about rats. I did a bunch of research, and I just wanted to see if I could get any advice from some rat peeps.

There is a little box she likes to hide in inside her cage. The babies are in there with her. I put some newspaper in there and I gave her fresh water and some more food. I wasn't sure what a milkband should look like… She is in there right now next to them so hopefully she is feeding them.

We would like to keep _at least_ 1 male and 1 female. We might keep them all. We'll see...


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Pics?!!!!

I don't know anything about raising a litter really but a milk band is literally a band of milk that you can see through the ratties' skin. 
Here's a good picture of a milk band
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?45190-help-nursing-2-orphaned-rats!


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree, pictures!!!??


----------

